# Coed



## Fotoshark (25 Jul 2011)

Forgive me I'll go with the no question is a stupid question, only stupid questions are those unasked theory...  I did a quick search and either wasn't looking for the right things or just truly came up empty handed with a result ...

Here lies the question, I'm going to assume everything is coed ?  Bunks, PT, etc ?  (with the exception of showers or am I mistaken?)  Do they separate the women from the men or is everyone together ?  Or is it that the ratio of men to women is so low that it is coed becuz of lack of #'s ?  Or am I just confused and makin stuff up ? 

- T.


----------



## RCDtpr (25 Jul 2011)

On courses females will have their own rooms, washrooms, showers etc.

Depending on where they go after that really depends on privacy.  For instance when I lived in F16 which is the RCD shacks, the females have their own rooms, but the washrooms and showers are co-ed.  That said, the showers had a door and the females would put up a female sign if they were using it and the males were respectful enough to wait until they were done.

As for in the field, females will live in the same tents etc. as the males.

This will probably differ from unit to unit...I can only give perspective from that of the RCD's.


----------



## dangerboy (25 Jul 2011)

It depends on the base and training establishment.  In LFWA TC right now the BMQ course I am running the females are not seperated from the males in the sleeping cubicals, there are 4 beds in each cubical and you are alloted bed space based on section.  The washrooms are seperate for both male and female with the showers part of the washrooms.  All the training is done together.


----------



## Fotoshark (25 Jul 2011)

Yea, I figured if any the only part that MAY not be coed is quite obviously the showers.  I can't see any other reason to separate IMO. 

Just someone who likes to know what all I'm getting myself into if I get to that point   (Female recruit)

- T.


----------



## SheRa011 (26 Jul 2011)

all the best fotoshark!


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Jul 2011)

You've been watching too much Starship Troopers.


----------



## Fotoshark (26 Jul 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You've been watching too much Starship Troopers.



lol Thats a whole other level!

- T.


----------

